# Best way to copy casting with bait?



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a surf fishing trip planned in October and want to start practicing my casting. I am used to casting anchors off of the pier that have little wind resistance, but not so much casting a hunk of lead and bait. What would be a good way to simulate casting a chunk of cut bait or a fish head? Would it be best to set it up like I was going to fish or just cast a weight with something around it like a tennis ball or zip tie a section of pool noodle around a sinker?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I practice with different size sinkers placed inside a tennis ball, just make a cut into the tennis ball enough to stick the sinker inside, I have already crimped a 16'' or longer heavy leader to the sinker before putting it in the ball, with the leader sticking out of the ball I now wrap black tape around the whole thing, my leader also has a loop crimped on the end to attach to your running line which has a coastlock swivel. I think this simulates casting a head very well, chunks will actually cast further, good luck.


----------



## magmad1 (May 7, 2013)

please post a picture of this. would help greatly thank u


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If you wanna go full on, get your set up and put a foam ball on the end


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't know how to post pictures, it's very simple, you can figure it out. Also I have drilled a hole down through a baseball, inserted a bolt with a washer welded onto the bolt head to attach the line, simple, but the tennis ball with different weights will give you more versatility.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Jbare0001 said:


> I have a surf fishing trip planned in October and want to start practicing my casting. I am used to casting anchors off of the pier that have little wind resistance, but not so much casting a hunk of lead and bait. What would be a good way to simulate casting a chunk of cut bait or a fish head? Would it be best to set it up like I was going to fish or just cast a weight with something around it like a tennis ball or zip tie a section of pool noodle around a sinker?


Why not throw your bait the same way as the pier anchor? If you are standing in the surf you are not going to throw as far as you would standing on a nice secure platform like a pier any way. The weight of the fish head and the amount of lead combined with the surf sloshing around your legs or feet just simply aren't going to equal the same kind of distance you are imagining. Get out there, throw it as far as you can, and have fun! That's what its all about any ways!


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> Why not throw your bait the same way as the pier anchor? If you are standing in the surf you are not going to throw as far as you would standing on a nice secure platform like a pier any way. The weight of the fish head and the amount of lead combined with the surf sloshing around your legs or feet just simply aren't going to equal the same kind of distance you are imagining. Get out there, throw it as far as you can, and have fun! That's what its all about any ways!


Good point, I forget about simple stuff like that sometimes.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Lacrosse ball with a Treble hook,Connected to 100#Powerpro and a Swivel Weighs 5.9 OZ equals 4+ bait. if you drill a bigger hole in bottom you can add a egg sinker to increase weight or go to a baseball or soft ball


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Just tie a regular drum rig and stick a big sassy shad body on the hook. Thats how we used to simulate it when we did the 8&bait competition some years back.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

oh no adam,
everytime someone mentions a cast-a-muck, i start to sweat--memories of smithfield and throwing into concrete.
charlie


----------

